# Is this GERD?



## 19235 (Apr 6, 2006)

I am 29, overweight, and a smoker. Until January of this year, I had a high fat, low nutrition diet for most of my life, including caffiene, alcohol, & carbonation. In January, I started eating very healthy and exercising 5 days a week. I expected to see more of an improvement in my symptoms than I have.I have right side chest, shoulder and back pain. Sometimes it radiates down my arm. The chest pain is on the right side of my breastbone. The right side of my throat often hurts. I can sometimes feel food in my throat when I swallow it. I have had an EKG as well as chest xrays. I have also had a head/neck CT. I was prescribed prilosec, but it made me very ill and I was only able to take it for a day or two, so I don't know if it would have helped. I take a lot of tums, which used to help but no longer does. Pepcid seemed to be helping for a few days, but I took one pepcid at 7AM this morning, and by 12PM, my chest already hurts again. Does this sound like GERD? I'm very concerned because it HURTS. I've been to the doctor... 5-6 times about this issue and I still don't know what to think.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome overit


----------

